# EZ whelp vs Durawhelp?? Which is better?



## Jamee Strange

I had never heard of the EZ Whelp box until a recent thread. Which of these 2 do you guys like best and why? It looks to me from pictures and descriptions that they are very similar, minus a few aesthetic differences (white vs gray, etc). I know a lot of people build, but for those of you that don't your opinion of these boxes is greatly appreciated . Thanks!


----------



## BirddogLabs

I like the Durawhelp, but haven't tried the EZ whelp. I have two of the Durawhelp whelping boxes and two of the weaning pens. They are very easy to set up, take down, and clean. They work perfect for the first 5 weeks of life and I love that they have a bottom to protect the floors. My puppies are born and raised in my home so the extra protection is nice. They are not the sturdiest so once the puppies (Labs) get bigger at about 5 weeks I take the Durawhelp setup down and put up a regular kennel in my whelping room. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brad B

I've got an ez whelp, no complaints so far. Easy to set up and store.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Ok great thanks so much for the replies! I was going to get a durawhelp as I have several friends that use them and love them, but was curious about the EZ Whelp.


----------



## Diane Crosman

Jamee Strange said:


> I had never heard of the EZ Whelp box until a recent thread. Which of these 2 do you guys like best and why? It looks to me from pictures and descriptions that they are very similar, minus a few aesthetic differences (white vs gray, etc). I know a lot of people build, but for those of you that don't your opinion of these boxes is greatly appreciated . Thanks!


I have 2 EZ whelp boxes, I needed a 3rd and decided to purchase a Dura Whelp. I wish I had do overs. The EZ Whelp is hands down 100 percent better and after all said and done I actually spent the about the same amount of money. I will never personally use the Dura Whelp again. I do love the dura whelp grey rug that they sell. Truly sorry I ever purchased the dura whelp whelping box.


----------



## Don Smith

What about the PUPez? https://smile.amazon.com/PUPez-Whel...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## stevieewing

Our new EZclassic box is easy to assemble, easy to clean, more durable, and stronger – all while maintaining an affordable value.


----------



## J. Marti

Don Smith said:


> What about the PUPez? https://smile.amazon.com/PUPez-Whelping-Breeding-Puppies-Professional/dp/B08KL2YRKM/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=CLEY5XKVT3F6&keywords=dura+whelp+whelping+box&qid=1649336711&sprefix=dura+whelp,aps,917&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzMUE1SldUREZHMjdUJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTQ2NzcyMlhKQ1BKSlZUWDQ4ViZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTMzNjYyTTM5SFJURTJCNU4yJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Don,

The PUPez looks just like a Costco garden bed which you can get for about $90-$100. (There are two garden beds for $100 but people usually stack them to form one whelping box.) To sturdy up the garden bed for a whelping box, just put some dowels in the corners. For the price of a PUPez, you can build a whelping box/play area three times the size with the Vita garden beds. I know lots of breeders who use the garden beds. For pig rails, you can use PVC pipe joined by 3-way elbows.

https://www.costco.com/vita-white-vinyl-raised-garden-bed,-2-pack.product.100153335.html


----------



## Don Smith

J. Marti said:


> Don,
> 
> The PUPez looks just like a Costco garden bed which you can get for about $90-$100. (There are two garden beds for $100 but people usually stack them to form one whelping box.) To sturdy up the garden bed for a whelping box, just put some dowels in the corners. For the price of a PUPez, you can build a whelping box/play area three times the size with the Vita garden beds. I know lots of breeders who use the garden beds. For pig rails, you can use PVC pipe joined by 3-way elbows.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/vita-white-vinyl-raised-garden-bed,-2-pack.product.100153335.html


I looked at it more closely some time ago and I agree. I built my own whelping box years ago but after this last litter, whelped Jan 12, I'm going to dispose of it. It served its purpose well, but it's time to go to something newer. It looks like the EZwhelp is the way to go.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Years ago I had a worker in the Base woodworking shop build me a box. He didn't know exactly what he was doing and I'd only whelped one litter in a borrowed box so I was only marginally helpful. So . . we built it out of 3/4 inch ash plywood (furniture grade on one side). The good side was then finished with an ash stain and the inside was painted white.. We built the door from a cut-out of the ash but then we cut into 3 equal widths of about 6 inches with one side angled . The result was the door was basically in 6 inch pieces,,,a base of 6" plus 3 6" pieces. The angle made it easy to choose the 1st, and then the 2nd and the the 3rd piece to put in place so the "door" varied in height from 6" to the roughly 2' height. It was really a piece of fine furniture. It looked so grand that my wife got the numerals 1,2,3 (shiny gold metallic of course) and fasterned them to the door slats as the "address". Ended up 8' x 4' by 2'..

After about 5 litters I got tired of putting it up and taking it down and then storing it. The next litter we went with the Dura-Whelp. Wasn't as sheik but it was a whale of a lot easier.! I particularly liked the idea of essentially 2 boxes that fastened together with a doorway so that the pups got a "head start" on housebreaking.


----------

